# AF 478 Tin Box Car



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

While I was cleaning the door rails, I kept seeing a fine "dust" falling from the inside of the car. I used a flashlight to check and see where it was coming from. When I flashed it on the inside of the roof, what I initially thought was a dark red paint, turned out to be rust

So.......,took it apart(didn't want to have to do that!) 

The inside of the roof was covered in rust, with some pitting present. I scrubbed it with a green pad, then used my dremel. It was a mess! The pics show the inside and outside of the roof after being scrubbed with a green pad. the shiny area was after using the dremel.

The body wasn't bad, and other than a few scratches, and some discloration from age, I'll clean that up with polishing compound, then wax it(T-Man Style)

The trucks had some rust also, as did the wheels. I was surprised that the wheels were not solid, one piece. They were like the prewar wheels on my older stuff, just smaller:laugh: They will need some major cleaning, as will the axles.

At this point in time, The roof and doors has been stripped, dremeled, sanded and are now drying after their first coat of Red paint. I'm not painting the inside of the doors, leaving them bare but will coat them with wax.

Jim

View attachment 2704


View attachment 2705


View attachment 2706


View attachment 2707


View attachment 2708


View attachment 2709


View attachment 2710


View attachment 2711


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm beginnning to see the makings of an obsessive-compulsive train surgeon in you, Jim!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, I think T-Man was trying to say the same thing, but with tact!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Rust! That's just a little, you don't live in New England, that's for sure. The main reason I paint is to stop the rusting. Jim, you certainly have an itch.

I have to laugh about your painting temperature comment. I spray outside in the dead of winter and use a heat gun before and after. I even heat the can too! It will get too cold when is sprays.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim, T-Man,

What wax might you suggest for coating and protecting bare metal (shiny copper, for example) from future tarnish?

In my former pre-train life (ha ha), I never thought about pre-heating spray paint. Now, you guys have taught me better. I sprayed my 1681 parts over the weekend, and had the spray cans sitting in a little heat bucket first ... actually, a wine bottle chilling bucket, but filled with microwaved hot bean bags instead of ice.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can clear coat (my 248), or use a floor acrylic nonwax. Some use an airbrush to apply it. It does streak. I use the nonwax on metal cars I clean up with scotchbrite but do not paint.

On spray paint I store it in the basement so if the can is cold to the touch, I heat it up. My shaking the can it will absorb a lot of heat. I try to bring the temperature up on the paint. As soon as I sprayed outside the can chilled quickly. The heat always helped with spray painting. Shaking the can was always the most important naturally.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Done!*

Boxcar is done. The roof was a challenge. The rust was worse than I thought, but all in all, it's a "Keeper!

View attachment 2795


View attachment 2796


View attachment 2797


View attachment 2798


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

You keep going and going and going. Better watch out, or Reckers might try to stick you on one of those has-been Preakness horses and whip your way into the winner's circle!

The box car looks great. Was that just compound/wax on the white shell? It really cleaned up nicely. Roof and sliding door look fabulous ... the Rust Monster loses out to Stillakid's talents once again!

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Polishing compound wins again!*

TJ, the white did respond well to the polishing compound. Not perfect, but nice!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful job! Another piece rescued for posterity!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Len

When I get home, there will be several packages there. I made some low bids on items I wanted. Never thought I'd get them. Guess the jokes on me:laugh:

Here I thought I was taking a, "Summer Break" from dust and paint fumes, but nooooooo, once again, thwarted by, "Evilbay!!!!!!":laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim,

Would you pm me your projected at-home date? I have something for you.

Thanks,
Len


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*home?*

This Friday(money should all be spent by then!)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Gotcha! Have a great trip home when the time comes, and be careful!


----------

